# Identify This Tool



## walterwoj (Jan 30, 2022)

I picked up this set of Starrett inside micrometers (I think) at a rummage sale last year ($25!!!) and have been trying to identify them. 





I believe they are missing the 5-6 inch rod and the .500" sleeve/spacer. I think I can get replacements from Starrett but I have to know what model it is. Any Gurus out there who can tell me the model. I have looked them over and have not found any model markings, just the Starrett branding.











Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 30, 2022)

Inside  micrometer.  I have several. You can make your own replacement for a missing rod.  Calibrate with a micrometer or by comparing against a known rod where they overlap.

@walterwoj Edit: I should learn to read more carefully..  I have the Starrett micrometers as well.  No idea as to model no.  If you can't find the parts from Starrett, you can make your own.  The 1/2" extension is simple, just a .500" bushing with an i.d. to fit the shank of the extensions.  To extend the raqnge of my limited set, I machined an extension which has a shank to match the diameter of the extensions and drilled to accept the extensions.  Mine is 2" long which gave me an additional 2" for the measurement range.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 30, 2022)

very nice condition.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 1, 2022)

Your inside micrometer is a Starrett #124. Rods should be available.


----------



## Illinoyance (Feb 1, 2022)

It looks like the 1/2" long sleeve is missing.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 1, 2022)

Illinoyance said:


> It looks like the 1/2" long sleeve is missing.


The sleeve should be available as well.


----------

